# RESET PASSWORD OF FREE FOLDER HIDER



## kanika28 (Jun 7, 2015)

sir, 
i need a help as i installed free folder hider i.e a golden lock icon software.. i forget the password of this folder. it contains all my valued foldrs. please help me out to rest the password as soon as possible..


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

You'll need to contact the company that created the software, per the forum rules we cannot assist with password recovery or circumventing passwords.


----------

